

Ask HN: what new user experiences could you offer as a bank startup? - petervandijck

If you wanted to start a new bank (or build on top of a bank, like banksimple), what specific user experiences are broken, and how could you fix them?<p>What would be AWESOME?
======
andanthor
Transfers between banks are a pain in the a$$ in Canada. They should just
work.

Also, being able to bucket-ize an account. I'd like to know that in my savings
account I have 20k saved for that ferrary, 13k for my flight to outer space
and 2k for the giant rubber duck I've always wanted.

All in all, the mapping between intentions/goals and actual cash flow is an
incomplete and broken layer built on top of your actual accounts.

~~~
petervandijck
Same here, I love the idea of bucketizing.

------
bdfh42
Honesty!

I want a bank that will always give me the best rates on a deposit (allowing
perhaps for notice times). The current crooks ALL steadily lower interest
rates on accounts after a couple of years as they introduce new account types.

How about a bank that always offered me (the existing customer) at least as
good a deal as a new customer on everything.

------
arethuza
A bank might not be the right organisation - but I'd love for electronic
receipts to become widely adopted. It's rather silly that we still have to
collect and submit little bits of paper to prove that we spent money the way
we claimed.

------
yashchandra
Have the ability to create sub-groups within my checking account and move
money accrodingly. For example, instead of seeing 1 overall balance, how about
showing me available balance in my housing, car payment etc. This way it will
become so much easier to track your income/expense.

~~~
Wilduck
Steve Yegge wrote a really interesting/entertaining piece about this.
[http://steve-yegge.blogspot.com/2009/04/have-you-ever-
legali...](http://steve-yegge.blogspot.com/2009/04/have-you-ever-legalized-
marijuana.html) You might enjoy it.

~~~
petervandijck
Good stuff, thanks.

